# outbuilding for caiman - required planning permission?



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

hi guys im hoping to apply for dwa for a dwarf caiman sometime this year and was thinking about doing an outbuilding for one. My question is will i require planning permission for perhaps a 10x12ft or 12x12ft building. ive heard different things regarding height restrictions etc anyone else know anything. Ive email my local council but just wondered if anyone can shed any light in the mean time. :2thumb:

cheers


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

Make a shed out of OSB, insulate it, then cover the insulation with more OSB and job done, ive heard you can get away with using OSB instead of bricks sometimes but every council is different so you will need to ask. To answer your question yes, you will need it if your council asks for a brick building, if a OSB building is fine then no you wont need it, max height is 7ft i think for buildings without planning permission.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

DanielF said:


> Make a shed out of OSB, insulate it, then cover the insulation with more OSB and job done, ive heard you can get away with using OSB instead of bricks sometimes but every council is different so you will need to ask. To answer your question yes, you will need it if your council asks for a brick building, if a OSB building is fine then no you wont need it, max height is 7ft i think for buildings without planning permission.


thanks for the reply, im waiting to hear from them. OSB board would be good with me. Hopefully they can provide a decent answer.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

DanielF said:


> Make a shed out of OSB, insulate it, then cover the insulation with more OSB and job done, ive heard you can get away with using OSB instead of bricks sometimes but every council is different so you will need to ask. To answer your question yes, you will need it if your council asks for a brick building, if a OSB building is fine then no you wont need it, max height is 7ft i think for buildings without planning permission.


I'm not sure if this post is right but you can check for yourself here
Planning Portal - Outbuildings

I was granted mine because it was blocks not wood if it was wood I would of never got it they said, but as above your own council can answer your question best, but basic rules are in above link depending on your garden size so on you can build rather large without planning


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A wooden structure may be considered a temp building and hence not need permission over a brick built one.

However, I'd imagine that a 'wooden shed' does not make a safe enclosure for a DWA? If you're going to go down a certain route then why not spend some money and do it right first time?


----------



## molurus molurus (Apr 23, 2010)

*out building*

I think the regs are that if its made from timber and glass then you dont need planning permision. i would shiplap the outside coz it is treated and blends in better than just osb board.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> A wooden structure may be considered a temp building and hence not need permission over a brick built one.
> 
> However, I'd imagine that a 'wooden shed' does not make a safe enclosure for a DWA? If you're going to go down a certain route then why not spend some money and do it right first time?


this is exactly what i was thinking regards to the 'wooden shed' being a secure and safe enclosure for dwa and i would deffiantly look into the route of brick.

BUt ive seen heard of others using timber etc one guy that pops into my head is shaun fogget of 'crocs of the world'. anyone see the programme he did, see his enclosure? from recent talks with vets, council and dwal holders his enclosures where too small in a timber shed so how could he of got a dwal? im not saying these were unacceptable as all animals looked healthy but in a room that look no bigger than 10x10 he had it sectioned down the middle for two enclosures.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

On the subject of enclosure sizes aswel? im getting a little sick of talking to vets, dwa holders etc etc about enclosure sizes for spectacled caiman and dwarf caiman and all come back with something different. :bash: what im finding is the sizes that people keep dward caiman in and different to what the vet expects to see during the inspection. so my question is what size enclosure do you recommend a dwarf caiman to be kept in for a vet to say "yep thats acceptable". 
cheers guys


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

chapmand said:


> On the subject of enclosure sizes aswel? im getting a little sick of talking to vets, dwa holders etc etc about enclosure sizes for spectacled caiman and dwarf caiman and all come back with something different. :bash: what im finding is the sizes that people keep dward caiman in and different to what the vet expects to see during the inspection. so my question is what size enclosure do you recommend a dwarf caiman to be kept in for a vet to say "yep thats acceptable".
> cheers guys


Nobody but the "vet" who is doing your inspection can answer that question as only he/she will say yes or no. I had the same problem when I asked around for a acceptable size and in the end I just made a size I thought was acceptable and even as you know the vet asked me to enlarge the land area by 40cm (i did 80cm). you need to contact your council and speak to the person who will issue you your licence and ask them which vet they will use and ring him/her and ask. as for what others eg shaun kept his in on the program, sadly it does not matter as every council has differant rules, oxford council are much more relaxed on sizes than most, which is why I wish they would change the rules to one set of rules for ALL UK keepers, and clear guildlines to follow


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> Nobody but the "vet" who is doing your inspection can answer that question as only he/she will say yes or no. I had the same problem when I asked around for a acceptable size and in the end I just made a size I thought was acceptable and even as you know the vet asked me to enlarge the land area by 40cm (i did 80cm). you need to contact your council and speak to the person who will issue you your licence and ask them which vet they will use and ring him/her and ask. as for what others eg shaun kept his in on the program, sadly it does not matter as every council has differant rules, oxford council are much more relaxed on sizes than most, which is why I wish they would change the rules to one set of rules for ALL UK keepers, and clear guildlines to follow


yeah i completely agree it should be one set of rules and prices for all uk keepers. With my local council they use any vets in the area thats free on the date planned for a vist. obviously its a vet thats qualified to do the inspection for reptiles/dwa etc. i know of 2/3 vets sometimes do inspections just making sure that is the only ones and not others first. gut instinct tells me its going to be prescott vets but i carnt say for sure.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

we built a 16ft wide x 24 foot long block shed in our garden and we were told by our council that as long as it wasnt over 8feet high and was more than 20feet away from the house and wasnt going to be used as a dwelling then we didnt need planning permission, dont know if this would be the same for all councils but wouldnt have thought it would be much different.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

it will vary from place to place - just phone your council and they will tell you over the phone if you need to apply


----------

